# Tips for a book on sailing around the world



## Tim Moss (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello everybody

I am new to this forum and to sailing. I am, however, conducting research for an adventure book with a chapter on sailing around the world and was wondering if I might be able to get some help? I hope this is an appropriate place to ask.

The book I'm writing is a collection of beginner's guides to different expeditions like crossing a desert or skiing to the South Pole. For each chapter, I've been collecting "top tips" from well-known expeditioners. But with sailing, there seems to be such a great community of people sharing information that I thought I might try asking for tips here instead...

If you'd be willing to help, please answer one or more of the questions below. If appropriate, I would then pick some of the best ones and include them as recommendations in my book, credited accordingly:

1. What one item would you recommend someone taking that they might not otherwise have thought of?

2. What would be your one "top tip" for someone considering their first big cruising trip?

3. What one resource would you recommend (e.g. book, website, organisation or piece of software - CruisersForum is already listed!)?

(If you leave your name, boat name and/or website then I will credit you in the book. Or just say otherwise if you'd rather not be mentioned. If you include an email address too then I can run anything by you before it's printed and let you know when the book is out.)

I hope this is an OK thing to ask and not too obscure!

Many thanks for your time.

Tim.

P.S. If it's of interest then you can read more about the book on my website at How To Get To The North Pole | Book by Tim Moss | The Next Challenge


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a list of books: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/18184-recommended-reading.html


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

1. Item: a remote Wifi antenna; ours snaps into a cheap fitting on the boom - we can often get internet on the boat
2. Tip: have really good ground tackle with all chain anchor rode; Many anchorages in the Pacific are quite deep compared to (for example) the Caribbean so you need 200' at least to go with an excellent primary anchor; one of the new generation anchors (Manson Supreme, Rocna, Spade) will be better than one of the traditionals
3. noonsite.com

Bruce Clark s/v Anina


----------



## wallabycreek (Aug 5, 2004)

*There*

The book is "AROUND-THE-WORLD SAILING GUIDE" at Amazon


----------



## Tim Moss (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.

LakeSuperiorGeezer - Thank you for the link to such a big list.

Bruce - Thanks for answering the questions. I particularly like the wifi antenna tip.

WallabyCreek - Hi Alan, I was about to reply to say how good the book looks when I worked out that you are in fact the author! Thanks for posting the link for me. I've just sent you a message.

All the best,
Tim.


----------

